# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  CC denuncia una subida del 4,9% en las tasas del agua

## Embalses

*CC denuncia una subida del 4,9% en las tasas del agua*

        12/nov/08 07:18 

*Edición impresa* 
*EL DÍA, Breña Alta* 
 Coalición Canaria en Breña Alta denunció ayer que el ayuntamiento ha incrementado un 4,9% las tasas del agua, acusando al alcalde, Blas Bravo, de "despistes" cuando recientemente anunció la congelación de los impuestos para beneficiar a las familias.
 El portavoz nacionalista, Vicente Brito, afirmó que de las declaraciones públicas del grupo de gobierno sobre medidas ante las crisis, se desprende "cinismo y falta de respeto al vecino. Cómo se puede decir que se congelan impuestos por motivos de la crisis y argumentar que una subida del 4,9% en las tasas del agua no afecta a la economía familiar", tal y como el alcalde afirmó en el último pleno "para justificar este aumento".
 Vicente Brito dijo que la medida de congelar las tasas fue presentada por la oposición en 2007 y rechazada por el grupo de gobierno, además de restar valor a la congelación de los sueldos de los cuatros concejales liberados, ya que "en los últimos años se lo han subido todo lo que han querido".

----------

